# Prop for 1998 Merc 25



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

I have a Carolina Skiff J16 with a Merc 25 tiller short shaft. Plan on replacing the prop asap. I'm looking for prices on a 3 blade aluminum, 3 blade stainless, and price for resurfacing (correct term?) the OEM prop.

Also, pitch suggestions for best all around performance?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## REELKEEN (Mar 24, 2009)

I've got a 4 and a 3 from Capt.Ron right now. I'm running them both again tommorrow. I'll let you know what works on my 97 25 horse.


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

I told Capt run what I wanted and he sent it overnight, easy,fast and a fair deal.

theskiffshop.com


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

I'm running quicksilver stainless steel 10x13 with standard cup for all round performance. $299

10x15 quicksilver s.s propeller for running solo and top end speed. $299

10x12 4 blade propeller for heavier load and running shallow. $387


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

I think I'm going to stick with the 10 3/8 x 13. I'll keep it going with aluminum, for now, and I want to end up going with stainless. Capt Ron made a good point..."if you're satisfied with the performance you're getting now, why switch?" So now I just need a new OEM one...


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Sounds like it's time for a change jar on the nightstand.
Every time you empty your pockets, the change goes in the jar.
You'll be surprised how fast a propeller can be financed that way.
Or a fishing rod, new lure, spark plugs...


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

> Sounds like it's time for a change jar on the nightstand.
> Every time you empty your pockets, the change goes in the jar.
> You'll be surprised how fast a propeller can be financed that way.
> Or a fishing rod, new lure, spark plugs...


It's funny you say that. I used to use cash for everything and I did exactly that. I accumulated probably close to $100 fairly quickly. But now I've joined the plastic generation...never any cash on me


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

I went back to cash for that reason alone, my change jar sat empty after the last time I cashed it in for a new toy. 

2 months later and I'm ready to cash it in again.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

I am all for the piggy bank theory...that stuff adds up faster than points at Bass Pro.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

piggy banks have changed with the times too...counts, sorts, stacks
save for that new part and see how close you're getting to purchase time.

http://www.magnif.com/4875.htm


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

> piggy banks have changed with the times too...counts, sorts, stacks
> save for that new part and see how close you're getting to purchase time.
> 
> http://www.magnif.com/4875.htm


I just sold back a bunch of my old text books and got some extra money. Not much but enough for a new prop and to pay off some bills


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> Sounds like it's time for a change jar on the nightstand.
> Every time you empty your pockets, the change goes in the jar.
> You'll be surprised how fast a propeller can be financed that way.
> Or a fishing rod, new lure, spark plugs...


I haven't spend change in years. If it's $10.05 I hand them $11.00 and put the change in the change jar every night. Usually by year's end I wind up with about $300, which typically covers gas or a flight for a vacation/getaway. 

Last year I rolled it over as I wasn't sure about the upcoming economy, so this year I am hoping to have some good sheckles in there by summer's end!!

-T


----------



## Kemo (Jun 22, 2008)

Change jars are too visible. They'll get stolen, and you'll have nothing for proof. I had several hundred Sacagawea dollar coins, and when my house was burglarized, they took them. They tried to pawn them (they weren't real bright). I got back most of my stuff, but not the coins. They caught the weasels because I had everything documented. Except the cash. If you save your change, don't leave it on the night stand. Put it someplace safe, where it can't be seen. Use a coffee can and keep it in the back of the cupboard. Just my 2 cents.

Kemo


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> Change jars are too visible.  They'll get stolen, and you'll have nothing for proof.  I had several hundred Sacagawea dollar coins, and when my house was burglarized, they took them.  They tried to pawn them (they weren't real bright).  I got back most of my stuff, but not the coins.  They caught the weasels because I had everything documented.  Except the cash.  If you save your change, don't leave it on the night stand.  Put it someplace safe, where it can't be seen.  Use a coffee can and keep it in the back of the cupboard.  Just my 2 cents.
> 
> Kemo


If they break into my house and rob me the change jar will be the least of my worries...

If I'm home it might just be the last thing they see before they go!

-T


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

Go Where?!?! ;D


----------

